# Keaira & Aero Spunk



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

So we put Keaira & Aero Spunk together last week so hopefully we should have some cute little babies in about 26days. Granted only if everything goes well sine she is a first time mom too. Keep her in our thoughts for a safe pregnancy and safe delivery. I'll keeps updates on this page


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

Yaaaay  that picture is too cute. Fingers and toes crossed that everything goes well and we get to see some little baby pictures soon!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

They are so adorable all cuddled up together!

They will make beautiful babies - and we will get to enjoy them. Everyone wins!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I can't wait for babies, Aero is probably my favorite out of all your herd. And that pic of them snuggling is too precious!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

hercsmom said:


> I can't wait for babies, Aero is probably my favorite out of all your herd. And that pic of them snuggling is too precious!


Thanks Katie, Aero is a gorgeous boy hehe Did you see my new additions to the herd? Some lovely hedgies in my new lot 

http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=10956


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Such a cute picture  can't wait to see the babies!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks Larry


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

10days and Counting, Keaira has put on 65grams while still having her wheel. She has had her wheel taken off her to get ready for the pending birth of the little one(s). Nursery is all set up, camera's on 24/7 

Keep her in your thoughts for a safe delivery and prayers to be a good mom (first timer)


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

I have been thinking about her since you and I talked about who to breed her with  Aero is definitely my favorite with File at a close second


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

Keaira will be in my thoughts during this new journey  Hope everything goes well.


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Ah so exciting. I bet we silly humans are the only ones nervous about her being a first time mom. She's probably thinking, Please, I got this in the bag. That pic is adorable.  

Hoping for a safe pregnancy and delivery.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

xspiked said:


> Ah so exciting. I bet we silly humans are the only ones nervous about her being a first time mom. She's probably thinking, Please, I got this in the bag. That pic is adorable.
> 
> Hoping for a safe pregnancy and delivery.


I wish that was the case of just us been nervous but at least 75% of all first time moms cannibalize or abandon their fist litters. Even just the risk of something going wrong during delivery for momma too for any mom whether it be first time or last time. Stressful time but very rewarding if everything goes well of course.

7 more days until her due date, no nesting yet which is a little concerning but she is starting to get more defensive.

Thanks for the well wishes


----------

